Ask HN: How has the smartphone changed your life? - gallerdude
======
matchmike1313
It has changed my life in good and bad ways. The good ways: I stay on top of
my business all of the time, it is easy to coordinate plans with friends, and
I can get stuff done nearly anywhere (bills, shopping, etc.). The bad ways:
Social anxiety, FOMO, phone addiction, etc.

